# Android tablet Java error



## Crackle (6 May 2014)

I was getting it yesterday evening and this morning and it's now gone, which unfortunately means I can't tell you what it said but it wouldn't let me post a reply and I just got a red message from the server. Is this me or the forum? I'm new to Android tablets.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2014)

I think it was the forum - it had a blip but is back to normal now.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

I'm still getting errors, from the login not working to the server responding with an error in the java console when I try to respond to a thread or a pm


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

Shaun, give the server a quick kick !!!!


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2014)

Shaun said:


> I think it was the forum *your tablet *- it had a blip but is back to normal now.





Okay, let's start with a couple of easy things; can you please clean out your browser cache and completely power off your tablet (then restart it). Let me know if it reoccurs.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

Well it logged in first time and…… ..posted this reply ok. So it was probably this ancient tablet my son sold me at a bargain price!


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

I'm still getting errors in pm's. It's my tablet innit. Now I know why he wanted an ipad now.


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2014)

Okay, what about the version of Android you have installed on your tablet? ... and which browser are you using: Chrome, Opera, something else?


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

Android 4.0.4 and Google Chrome but the same was happening on the stock browser and Firefox.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

4.0.4 that's soooooo last century !


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> 4.0.4 that's soooooo last century !


 modern for me that.

It's a Lenovo branded Motorola Xoom


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

Probably just a bug or slow server response. I get it sometimes.


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> modern for me that.
> 
> It's a Lenovo branded Motorola Xoom



Let's see if there's an update.To check for available updates wirelessly/over-the-air:

From your tablet’s home screen, *touch Apps*
Touch *Settings*
Touch *About tablet*
Touch *System updates*
If an update is available, follow the instructions to download and install it. Once updated, your device will restart to complete the installation. Updates will not affect your contacts, applications, or data.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2014)

Shaun said:


> Let's see if there's an update.To check for available updates wirelessly/over-the-air:
> 
> From your tablet’s home screen, *touch Apps*
> Touch *Settings*
> ...



Thanks Shaun, I looked but there is no update available. So I did a bit more research, discovered I have a lenovo ideapad K1, which was released with 3.1 on but the Lenovo released a Vanilla install of version 4, installed with the tablet in recovery mode, which son1 reckons is what he put on. So it looks like I have the latest version for the tablet and I shall have to put up with it's flakey ways. It doesn't let me use 4od or 5od either but does let me use iplayer and ITV. AVG thinks it's rooted but a root utility says it isn't and it thinks it's a Motorola Xoom. It's nearly as messed up as me!


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3071290, member: 259"]Have you tried the Media Hint extension on Chrome?[/QUOTE]
Tried it, I've never even heard of it. I was using the apps, does this let it work in the browser?


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3071304, member: 259"]It means you can get round (most) content blocking based on where you are, and I can use it on the Mac to watch 4OD. It's just an extension you install on Firefox and Chrome. Might be worth a try on the Android.[/QUOTE]
I can't see it for Android. 

I've been looking for a non-flash streaming app as well so I can watch the cycling on it but most of the sites who do that don't do cycling and also install ads a go go which not even Adblock can stop.


----------



## albion (9 May 2014)

Its the cyclechat server.
FIrefox on Android is a distinctly different entity to Chrome so it is usually a fix for browser problems. Opera used to be a fix too back when it used the Presto engine.

It is also worth noting that Chrome is likely the most compliant HLML 5 mobile browser you can have. Thus it should have the least problems of them all.


----------

